#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  roken

## MatthiasB

wat vinden jullie van roken terwijl je aan't werken bent

nu ik rook zo een pakje en een half op een dag en kan het dus ook niet laten terwijl ik aan het werk ben. ik ken er waar het achter het mengpaneel verboden is om te roken

hoe staan jullie daar tegenover??

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## luc2366

ik ben niet-roker en vraag ook aan m'n DJ's (ZEKER op een trouwfeest/bedrijfsfeest) dat ze niet roken tijdens t werk. de LJ's  zitten meestal goed verborgen achter een gordijn dus die doen maar.
weet t, vraag veel maar ik vind dat belangrijk naar de klant toe.
ook op al m'n materiaal uit de verhuur staat duidelijk vermeld: "sigaretten, drank en voedsel uitdtrukkelijk verboden boven de installatie!". In geval van een inbreuk hiertegen treed ik heel streng op en volgt er een boete+reinigingskost.

----------


## base

ik vaag er mijnen teut aan , ik smoor 
behalve op feesten waar het niet toegelaten is en dat gebeurd steeds vaker <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>
base

----------


## MatthiasB

da was duidelijk

trouwens base? idem ik ook dus

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## ralph

Roken mag...in je pauze!
meestal komt het niet zo krek, maar bijvoorbeeld op alle scholen geld voor de jeugd een rookverbod binnen, dan dus ook voor de crew.

Wat bij mij echt NOT DONE is roken boven consoles. Je moet eens voor de gein kijken wat er aan losse shag, as en andere meuk in een tafel terecht komt.
Met die andere meuk (aanslag van rook!) heb ik leren leven, maar als je het kan voorkomen dan verlengt het de levensduur van je gear en daarmee ook de betrouwbaarheid.

Vroeger met een gast samengewerkt die de ene peuk met de andere aanstak, die legde ook zn sigaret rustig op een meubel neer...gevolg: brandplekken op het profiel...
Dat vindt ik dus echt heel erg triest als je zo met de spullen van een ander omgaat!
Sommige mensen vinden dat roken a-sociaal staat, maar als ik netjes in pak sta te draaien en een sigaartje opsteek mag het wel?

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;*toon*aangevend&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## MatthiasB

ik gooi men peuken zeker niet op de aparatuur, ik heb altijd een asbak bij me die ik ergens in de buurt neerpoot en daar gaan de sigaretten in meer niet

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## Dave

Wij hanteren een 'boven de installatie niet eten, drinken en roken'. Heel simpel. Als je bij kinderfeestjes wilt roken doe je dat even uit het zicht, en bij andere feestjes gewoon niet achter de draaitafel, ik vind het er persoonlijk niet uitzien. Ligt ook aan de klussen die je doet, als je club-DJ bent is het wat anders dan wanneer je voor een bruiloft staat te draaien.

Waar ik me wel aan kan storen zijn de mensen die een sigaret in de mond een excuus vinden om niet te werken. Staan er 5 te werken, staan er 2 te paffen. Dat is in mijn ogen NOT DONE.

There's no buisness like showbuisness

----------


## djbirdie

Bij mij ligt het er zeker aan op wat voor feest ik sta te draaien, als er veel kleine kinderen zijn: NIET DOEN. Als je gewoon in een cafeetje ofzo staat heb ik er geen problemen mee en doe ik het zelf eigenlijk ook...

grtz

&gt;&gt;&gt; DJ Birdie

----------


## base

juist , met veel kleine kinderen !!  nie doen !!!

daar ben ik het volledig mee eens

base

----------


## Gast1401081

vroeger zetten we gewoon een raampje open, tegenwoordig mag je op 5 m afstand van een kind geen peuk meer??

america, here we come, and here you went...

wat was mijn allereerste handtekening???

----------


## Triple S

'k heb zelfs een asbak ingeschuimd naast m'n mixer zitten in m'n nieuwe case! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> (binnenkort op het foto-forum)

Don't call me DJ!

----------


## MatthiasB

dit zou ik dus ook willen voorzien in men nieuwe case

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## lifesound

gelukkig ben ik een niet-roker.....
Maar ter vervanging houd ik wel mijn vuile plunje aan <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik ben geen klankman, ik doe alsof!

----------


## Mathijs

Roken in mijn studio is verboden. Ga maar lekker buiten staan.

Ook niet lekker als een DJ lekker boven je mixer loopt te paffen, kan je na elke party de as er uit halen. Dit is dus ook nog nooit bij mij gebeurd.

---------------------------------------
Maar mijn studio is bijna af!

----------


## Mr Dj

tja..mijn baas rook wel als hij draait, moet hij helemaal zelf weten, maar als je die mixer bekijkt <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>. Vandaar dat er bij mijn spullen ook staat: Gelieve geen Sigaretten, dranken en voedsel boven en bij de apparatuur.

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Gelukkig dat er aan het roken over een paar maanden / jaar toch een einde gaat komen. Want ik neem aan dat wanneer het algehele rookverbod ingaat in de horeca dat ook geld voor de technici... Dan wordt het toch naar buiten gaan met die sigaretten, en daar heb ik nou eens niks op tegen. En in de buitenlucht zit ik er niet mee, zolang de as maar netjes in het gras wordt afgetikt.

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb 't 'r maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## dome

> citaat:Vandaar dat er bij mijn spullen ook staat: Gelieve geen Sigaretten, dranken en voedsel boven en bij de apparatuur.



Kan je dus beter gelieve weglaten. Staat misschien minder vriendelijk, maar is het in ieder geval duidelijk dat het niet mag.
Nu lijkt het alsof je het liever niet hebt maar dat het wel mag.

----------


## Michel van Ginkel

Heey hallo,

Ik rook zelf en merk dat er steeds vaker een rookverbod geld in openbare gebouwen. Nu was dat in bijvoorbeeld scholen al jaren zo, maar werd het op feesten oogluikend toegestaan. Inmiddels is het bijna overal "not done" en sta ik dus zo nu en dan op de avond lekker ff buiten "een frisse neus" te halen.

Problemen mee? Zeker niet, waar het mag wordt er achter de apparatuur gewoon gerookt, waar het niet mag niet.
Moet ik er wel even bij zeggen, dat men niet de hele avond met een peuk in de hoek van z'n mond achter een mengtafel gaat staan. Roken is in mijn ogen een hijs nemen en het ding dan weer tussen je lippen vandaan halen... Staat naar mijn mening een stuk netter richting je opdrachtgever...  :Wink: 

Groet,



FOX
DFProductions

Nog even, dan schijt ik op het buro van m'n werkgever <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## NiTRO

Het ziet inderdaad niet uit o'n peuk in je gezicht, dus idd wat jij zegt neem een trek en weg dat ding.

Maar ik hoor hier mensen schreeuwen dat als zij zien dat er achter de mixer gerookt word, zij de desbetreffende persoon erachter uit sleuren......beetje triest, maak gewoon duidelijke afspraken en zeg dat als de persoon roken wilt hij voor een asbak moet zorgen en uitkijkt met de as op de mixer enzo.

Ik vind het zowieso erg erg triest hoe er in nederland met het rookprobleem word omgegaan, zie je het al voor je, een cafe of discotheek waar niet gerookt word???? Ik denk dat ik een discotheek begin waar alleen maar rokers toegelaten worden, ik denk dat het een zeer lucratieve bezigheid word!

maar goed das mijn mening !

mvg
ERC

Daar waar een wil is, is een weg.....is die weg opengebroken heb je pech

----------


## moderator

en hoe gaat het met het (niet) roken na de invoering van de nieuwe anti rook wet?
allemaal een werkvrije rookplek gevonden?

----------


## goldsound

Ik wil liever een werkvrije rookplek[ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## AJB

Theater zijn ook strenger aan het worden, maar hoe vaak zie je niet gebeuren dat het management de technici lekker laat roken, omdat er anders een bescheiden opstand ontstaat ??... Vergis je niet; als iedereen het goed vind, mag er gewoon een asbak op het podium... Tijdens je werk hoef je niet te roken; alles wordt smerig including yourself. Als ik ff sigaretje wil; zijkant podium, 2 minuutjes niks met koffie erbij...Wel op momenten dat dit uiteraard verantwoord is  :Wink:  Achter lichtcomputer rook ik vrijwel altijd, maar NOOIT erboven...gewoon links een asbak op aparte kist, en een kop koffie ernaast... Ben rechts, dus zal niet p.o. zaken omstoten... Zorg voor mijn "cafeine/nicotine"-kist, altijd dat deze lager staat dan de lichttafel, waarmee ongelukken worden voorkomen.

Boven een Hog roken ?? Mag je zelf de Penny&Giles faders lappen; trust me, da's duur...

----------


## DJEM

Ben zelf een stoomboot, doch roken boven de app net zoals eten drinken ed.. NOPE. Ik zie het elk jaar als ik mijn toetsenbord van mijn pc weer eens verschoon.. kan ik zo 3 pak shaq uit halen. Nu kost een toetsenbord een paar euro maar wat kost PA?

Bovendien leuk als je dat spul in je fader hebt... Die krengen heeft ook iedereen even in zijn achterzak...

----------


## dokter dB

ik rook als ik in de fik sta

----------


## MatthiasB

Ik ben inmiddels gestopt, t'was van moeten  :Frown:

----------


## xsystems

Ik rook ook gewoon tijdens het werk, mits dit toegestaan en verantwoordelijk is. Maar probeer altijd om niet boven de apparatuur te roken (kan nl. niet zeggen dat het nooit gebeurd). Ik rook alleen praktisch nooit als ik zelf in het zicht sta (draaien).

----------


## Freddie

wat een problemen maken mensen er soms toch over!
Waar het niet mag, doe ik het ook niet. Dan maar even naar buiten(samen met collega meestal).

Boven apperatuur ook niet, maar als je DJ-setjes heel vaak weg zijn, kan je er niet aan ontkomen dat er DJ's boven gaan roken, tog?

Tijdens het opbouwen mag je wel roken, maar dan niet constant. Als je net weer een lekker glas cola hebt gekregen, of als je even aan het overleggen bent. Dan kan het geen kwaat toch.

Tijdens het feest? Nah, beetje lastig voor een roker als alle gasten ook gaan roken om als ingehuurde niet te mogen roken[} :Smile: ]

En waar maken ze zich tegenwoordig toch druk om. Weet je wat Amerika gratis uitdeelde tijdens de WOII? en moet je nu iedereen eens horen. Tja, het is slecht voor je, maar dat moet toch iedereen zelf weten.

Mogen we voortaan ook niet meer on-the-road gaan? (in het verkeer gebeuren meer dodelijke ongelukken)

----------


## AH

Wij hebben inmiddels alle mengtafels voorzien van een rookmelder, zodat deze de tafel automatisch uitschakeld.[ :Embarrassment: )]
(binnenkort krijgen we dit ook op onze rookmachine's)[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## martje

Ik vind roken moet iedereen voor zich weten. Maar verbieden vind ik ver gaan straks word het ook nog verboden om koffie te drinken op het werk. Ik vind ga er normaal mee om en klaar.

----------


## djbirdie

ben inmiddels gestopt dus heb er geen problemen meer mee  :Smile: 

maar als het op de locatie waar je staat te draaien toegestaan is, waarom niet? zo lang je maar niet constant staat te roken is er denk ik niets aan de hand...

maar voor een rookvrije werkplek kun je voorlopig beter in een andere sector gaan werken denk ik...

----------


## DJ.T

> citaat:_Geplaatst door martje_
> 
> Ik vind roken moet iedereen voor zich weten. Maar verbieden vind ik ver gaan straks word het ook nog verboden om koffie te drinken op het werk. Ik vind ga er normaal mee om en klaar.



Met roken val je andere mensen lastig, heeft ooit iemand jou lastig gevallen met zijn koffie, behalve dan misschien dat je een bak in je gezicht kreeg van een vrouwelijke collega, maar dat zal dan ook wel je eigen schuld geweest zijn :Big Grin:

----------


## AJB

Ach kom, da's natuurlijk onzinnig gejammer... Mensen die zich storen hebben dat geheel zelf in de hand... Aanstellerig gekuch en boze blikken; als je zelf besluit je niet te lopen ergeren is er niets aan de hand...

Als ik iemand lastig val is dat hooguit omdat ze me geen bier willen geven...[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## DJ.T

Boze blikken of gekuch doe ik niet aan maar ik vind het gewoon smerig om op het werk in die rook te zitten, een aparte plek vind ik echt geweldig, zo is iedereen blij.
Zelf besluiten je niet te lopen ergeren, als dat eens zou kunnen, weet je hoe gezellig het dan op de wereld was. :Big Grin: 
Je kan je natuurlijk ook aanstellen maar ik denk dat dit is iets van gewoon sociaal zijn en even aan je medemens denken.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Tsja... de rokers worden met uitsterven bedreigd, over een paar jaar ga je gezellig rokertjes kijken op de Veluwe.  :Big Grin:  (naar Harry Jekkers - De Lachende Piccolo)

----------


## vasco

De grootste z**kerds zijn nog altijd de ex-rokers  :Frown: 
Ook niet allemaal, wil niet iedereen over één kam scheren.

Ik ben zelf een roker en de meeste niet rokers in mijn omgeving klagen nooit als er iemand in hun buurt rookt en de ex-rokers die ik ken gaan al beginnen te zeuren als je alleen een shaggie staat te draaien om later buiten op te roken  :Big Grin: 

Ik rook nooit boven de apparatuur. In theaters kunnen we vaak alleen in de trekkenhoek en de kantine roken en verder nergens. Nou simpel dan werk je daar gewoon netjes aan mee. En anders ga ik gewoon even buiten staan. Zie je ook nog wat daglicht  :Wink:

----------


## AJB

Het interesseert me totaal niets wat andere mensen vinden, hebben ze last, dan gaan ze maar fijn weg... Enige reden voor mij om niet te roken (absoluut not done) is als er kinderen in de ruimte zijn... Da's dan ook de enige reden voor mij om buiten te gaan staan. Collega's die in dit vak niet tegen rook kunnen, moeten lekker puntlasser worden, of tuinman, maar absoluut niet door gaan...

----------


## djroyS

haha jah ik ben het wel met AJB eens als je aan het draaien ben in club/kroeg krijgie toch wel binnen. Maaaar op een bruiloft vind ik het niet netjes en eigenlijk vind ik een pot bier naast je ook niet zo elegant staan. een glas bacardie cola staat netter dan een pul.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Zelf rook ik niet en vind de lucht niet zo fijn, maar zolang er geen mistbanken ontstaan met maar 1 meter zicht, zul je mij niet horen klagen.  :Wink:

----------


## Freddie

Waarom is iedereen tegen roken op een bruiloft? Meestal reizen wij met een bandje mee naar bruiloften, maar als je daar staat en de feestgangers roken zelf ook, waarom wij dan niet?

(meestal veel te luxe lokaties om zomaar je as op de grond te durven gooien, dan maar eerst opzoek naar een asbak)

----------


## DJEM

Tja neem een rookmachine mee naar de party, valt die beetje rook van jou ook niet meer op! :Wink:

----------


## RL sound

Bij mij geen drank en sigaretten, nee rook en drink ik niet, maar ook geen andere dj komen achter de inst. als ze staan te roken.

Oke, en dan hoor ik jullie denken, hoe zit dat dan met het publiek wat smoor over de set komt hangen? Die kun je dan wegduwen, bijvoorbeeld.

Roken mag, maar niet bij mij of de inst. in de buurt.

----------


## DjFx

> citaat:_Geplaatst door RL sound_
> 
> Bij mij geen drank en sigaretten, nee rook en drink ik niet, maar ook geen andere dj komen achter de inst. als ze staan te roken.
> 
> Oke, en dan hoor ik jullie denken, hoe zit dat dan met het publiek wat smoor over de set komt hangen? Die kun je dan wegduwen, bijvoorbeeld.
> 
> *Roken mag*, maar niet bij mij of de inst. in de buurt.



Ik heb in heel me 13 jaartjes nog nooit iemand gehoort die dat zei 'roken mag'.
Ik kan zelf niet tegen de rook van een ander,laat staan ik het zelf ga doen... [V]

----------


## DjFlo

Als de dj er echt op staat dat hij wil roken oke maar dan niet boven de apparatuur... 

En zker niet drinken als ik met een klus bezig ben.. daarna een biertje kan natuurlijk nooit kwaad :Wink: 

groeten

floris

----------


## Mark-LED

Roken? Prima, rook zelf ook, ook als ik ergens draai. Het hangt natuurlijk ook wel een beetje van je publiek af, als jij nou op een bruiloft draait waar echt niemand rookt dan ga je maar even naar buiten, en zet je maar een lang nummer op ofzo, of je zet je lichtnicht maar even achter de muziek. Maar als het nou op een disco-feest is ofzo, ja dan steek ik er rustig 1 op. Niet boven de installatie, maar erachter. Rook blaas ik ook de andere kant op, niet richting installatie. Mocht er as op de installatie vallen, meteen wegblazen en dan de faders even snel met een busje hoge luchtdruk schoon spuiten. Ook altijd een asbak meenemen, staat wel zo netjes om je werkplek schoon achter te laten.

----------


## DeMennooos

Ik kan me er niet druk over maken. Zelfs niet als vervend roker.
Als het niet mag wordt het naar buiten vluchten en als het wel mag, asbakje uit de la en roken maar.

Onze geachte pakken vrienden uit het Haagse verhogen de accijnsen op drank om meer te verdienen, maar wat blijkt ze verdien beduidend minder. Dan besluiten de pakken om het roken maar wat duurder te maken. Onder het motto om het te ontmoedigen, maar ontkennen ook niet dat het is om meer te verdienen. Wat bereiken ze? Ze verdienen minder want steeds meer rokers halen hun rokertjes uit het buitenland.

Dan al die niet rokers die kuchen, proesten, boos kijken en roepen dat ze er niet tegen kunnen. Even met ze praten wijst 8 van de 10 keer uit dat ze in het verleden zelf gestoomt hebben als geen ander. En dan nu het heilige boontje gaan uithangen.
Voor mensen die er kwa gezondheid echt niet tegen kunnen heb ik alleen maar respect.

Misschien een leuk idee als ze straks dat rookverbod in de horeca verder door de strot duwen: 
"Smokers, het cafe voor de echte roker" (niet rokers niet toegestaan)

Maar zonder gein, wat gaan ze straks verbieden? Ze vinden dat wij Nederlanders te dik worden en te ongezond eten. Gaat de Mac op de schop? Hoge accijnzen op de vetbak? Cola en chocolade op de lijst van verboden verslavende genotmiddelen?

Anti tabakslobby, clubje echte Hollanders met te veel vrije tijd. En waarschijnlijk nog geite wollensokken en autoloos ook.

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DeMennooos_
> 
> Gaat de Mac op de schop? Hoge accijnzen op de vetbak? Cola en chocolade op de lijst van verboden verslavende genotmiddelen?



Grappig dat je er over begint Menno... Het AD heeft 1 der redacteuren de afgelopen maand enkel laten eten bij MacDonalds... De hele dag door (begeleid door dietiste) enkel mac-donalds rommel... Gevolg; 6,3 kilo afgevallen, en beduidend gezonder dan voor de test...

Het licht niet aan het voedsel, maar de overconsumptie van voedsel zonder te verbranden... Gewoon dagelijks ff fitnessen, niks aan 't handje...

Wanneer men roken verbied ken je lachen  :Wink:  Er is al een cellentekort  :Big Grin:

----------


## DeMennooos

> citaate hele dag door (begeleid door dietiste) enkel mac-donalds rommel



Denk dat ik dan maar op zoek ga naar een dietiste, bij voorkeur eentje die ook mee wil ehm sporten  :Big Grin: 





> citaat:Er is al een cellentekort



Wat is er dan een leuker onderwerp voor een reallife soap dan 2 rokers en 2 niet rokers in 1 cel. [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------

